# anyone feed fire eel pellets



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

My lfs just had a major jump in price of frozen krill which I use primarily for my fire eel, has anyone gotten their eels to eat pellets? What other foode do you feed?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

bloodworms are the only thing i could suggest. Don't know too much about the eels but i used to work at lps and the only think i could get the fire eels to eat was bloodworms.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bloodworms, thats all my eel ate


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

My tyre track eel (very similar to a fire eel) used to eat hikari gold cichlid pellets


----------



## lifeon2 (Feb 13, 2005)

My fire eels eat red wigglers and night crawlers just do a search on ebay for live worms and you can get them cheap I just got 2000 red wigglers for 29 bucks and thats including delivery


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> My tyre track eel (very similar to a fire eel) used to eat hikari gold cichlid pellets


I did see mine eat one but he spit it back out, Ill just have to keep trying


----------

